# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  سمراء, ملكة لجمال فرنسا 2009

## Sad Story

من بين 36 متسابقة يمثلن مختلف أطياف الجمال الفرنسي، فازت بالتاج السمراء كلوي مورتو، ملكة جمال مقاطعة ميدي بيرينيه. وبالإضافة الى أعضاء لجنة التحكيم، شارك في التصويت لصالح كلوي، عبر الهاتف، 520 ألف متفرج، تابعوا الحفل من شاشات التلفزيون ليلة أول من أمس.

وكانت أنباء قد توقعت حدوث اضطرابات تعرقل الحفل، بسبب الخلاف العميق بين رئيسة لجنة الانتخاب، السيدة الحديدية جنفياف دو فونتونيه، وبين ملكة جمال فرنسا للعام السابق فاليري بيغ. وهددت الرئيسة بالانسحاب من الحفل في حال حضور الملكة السابقة، التي تقتضي التقاليد بأن تتولى بنفسها تتويج خليفتها. لكن الأُمور سارت على ما يرام وغابت بيغ عن الحفل، مكتفية بتوجيه رسالة مصورة من مكان وجودها في لوس أنجليس، قالت فيها إن أحداً لم يمنعها من الحضور سوى ارتباطها بتمثيل فيلم في أميركا.

وجرى تعليق فوز فاليري بيغ، ومنعت من تمثيل الجمال الفرنسي في الخارج، بعد نشر صور كانت قد التقطت لها، في الماضي، في ثياب وأوضاع غير مناسبة. لكن تضامن أهالي منطقتها معها حال دون نزع اللقب عنها. الملكة الجديدة من مواليد مدينة ليسيو، في مقاطعة النورماندي، لكنها تعيش في بيناك، جنوب فرنسا، منذ أن كانت في العاشرة. وهي تحمل الجنسية الأميركية الى جانب الفرنسية وتبلغ من العمر 19 عاماً. ورغم قامتها الباسقة (180 سنتمترا) فإن جمالها من النوع العادي، تميزها ابتسامة عريضة ولذيذة أنقذت الموقف. ولا شك في أن موجة فوز باراك أُوباما رئيساً للولايات المتحدة، وصلت الى الشواطئ الفرنسية وقدمت دفعاً للشابة الخلاسية التي تدرس للحصول على شهادة في التجارة الدولية.

وصنع تاج الملكة هذا العام دار بيرتولوتشي الذي استوحى فيه أمواج البحر الابيض المتوسط وشعبه المرجانية.

رأست لجنة التحكيم الممثلة والمغنية بين رينو، وكان من بين الأعضاء مصمم الأزياء الياباني كينزو تاكادا والمغنية أنغون والمخرج باتريس لوكونت.

وبالطبع ستستمتع ملكة الجمال الجديدة، الى جانب اللقب والتاج الماسي، بمزايا اللقب من الدعاية والتغطية الصحافية، ولكنها أيضا ستحصل على مجموعة كاملة من الحقائب وسيارة بيجو 207 مكشوفة ومجموعة من المجوهرات.

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلو التاج...
يالله مبروك لسمراء فرنسا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مش حلوه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _مش حلوه_


مش اول مره..دايما بتكون ملكه الجمال مش حلوه...بس عكل حال في مقاييس تانيه........اكيد عندها طول بخوف...وجسم مرتب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



مش اول مره..دايما بتكون ملكه الجمال مش حلوه...بس عكل حال في مقاييس تانيه........اكيد عندها طول بخوف...وجسم مرتب


_


 اه دائما مش حلوه... على كل اهم شي العيون

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> 
> 
> 
>  اه دائما مش حلوه... على كل اهم شي العيون_


فيها وجهه نظر..بس الاهم تكون التقاسيم متناسقه...
قال كأنه احنا لجنه الحكم...سمراء ملكه جمال فرنسا وخلص :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا حسرتي عليكو ، قله فرنسيات يالمساكين 

بجوز اختاروها لجمال روحها ، ولا لا غسان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



فيها وجهه نظر..بس الاهم تكون التقاسيم متناسقه... 
قال كأنه احنا لجنه الحكم...سمراء ملكه جمال فرنسا وخلص



_


 مهو لما يكونوا العيون حلوين اكيد رح يكون في تناسق.. يعني تلقائيا التناسق بكون مع جمال العيون
 :Db465236ff:  عادي والله بصير نكون لجنة حكم شو رايك؟ :Db465236ff: سوالفنا

----------


## زهره التوليب

فازت كلوييه مورتو 19 عاما، طالبة في التجارة الدولية، ميس" البيجوا ميدي البيرينيه " لتكون خلفا لفاليري بيج ملكة جمال ميس ريونيون 2008 وتحصل علي تاج ملكة جمال فرنسا لعام 2009 علي يد لجنة التحكيم وبمشاركة الجمهور قي بووي دو فو.
8.1 مليون متفرج كانوا وراء التلفزيون لمتابعة مسابقة الجمال، هذا العدد يقل عن عام  2007 حيث كان عدد المشاهدين قد وصل  إلى  عدد 100،000 مشاهد زيادة عن رقم العام الحالي. 
ولكن  في نهاية العرض، كان العدد قد بلغ 9،420،000 (مقابل 9.3 مليون في 2007) لحضور تتويج كلو مورتو. 






بعيون سوداء كحبة البندق والشعر الكستنائي وطول يبلغ  1.80 م ،تمتلك  ملكة جمال فرنسا رقم 62 ، التي انتخبت مؤخرا ملكة جمال البيجوا  ميدي - البيرينيه، مثل والدتها التي يعود أصلها لدولة الميسيسيبي، تمتلك جنسية مزدوجة الفرنسية – الأميركية، وفقا لشركة ملكة جمال فرنسا شركة جنفيف دوفونتوني رئيسة لجنة ملكة جمال فرنسا.
وهي تحمل الجنسية الأميركية الى جانب الفرنسية وتبلغ من العمر 19 عاماً. ورغم قامتها الباسقة (180 سنتمترا) فإن جمالها من النوع العادي، تميزها ابتسامة عريضة ولذيذة أنقذت الموقف. 
ولا شك في أن موجة فوز باراك أُوباما رئيساً للولايات المتحدة، وصلت الى الشواطئ الفرنسية وقدمت دفعاً للشابة الخلاسية التي تدرس للحصول على شهادة في التجارة الدولية. 
وأضاف المصدر نفسه : "هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها انتخاب ملكة جمال فرنسا ليست فرنسية الجنسية فقط ولكنها أيضا مواطنة تنتمي لبلد آخر "

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعني مثلا شوفوا هالملكه عيونها مش حلوات اذن التناسق معدوم اذن مش حلوه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _يعني مثلا شوفوا هالملكه عيونها مش حلوات اذن التناسق معدوم اذن مش حلوه_


ماشاء الله على قوانينك :Db465236ff: ...مش شرط؟...مكنة تكون عينيها حلوه بس انفها كبير متلا او ابتسامتها بشعهد
خلص..سكر عالموضوع :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



ماشاء الله على قوانينك...مش شرط؟...مكنة تكون عينيها حلوه بس انفها كبير متلا او ابتسامتها بشعهد 
خلص..سكر عالموضوع



_


 :Db465236ff:  قوانين كلها صح... لانه مستحيل يكون العيون حلوات وتفاصيل الوجه الثانيات مش حلوات...هاذ اكيد
خلص سكرنا على الموضوع... اصلا مش لازم فتحناه :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

صحيح هي سمره....بس امورة
مشكووووووور  SAD STORY

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اكيد الملكة اللي على الشمال

----------


## Paradise

مبروك لسمراء فرنسا اللقب

----------


## مدحت

مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## Shift

هي بصراحه مش حلوه .. 
وفعلا أغلب ملكات الجمال مش حلوين في عيوننا .. انما في عين مصمم ازياء فهي بتبقي تحفه يعني 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
في النهايه حابب اقول " بركاتك يا شيخ أوباما "  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

عنجد مش حلوة 
ابصر عنهم كيف بختارو
يمكن لانها اطول وحدة او لانها انحف وحدة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_عنجد مش حلوة 
ابصر عنهم كيف بختارو
يمكن لانها اطول وحدة او لانها انحف وحدة 

_


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عنجد مش حلوة 
> ابصر عنهم كيف بختارو
> يمكن لانها اطول وحدة او لانها انحف وحدة


يعني اذا كانت طويله و ما في تقاسيم حلوة شو الفائدة 

كمان النحافة كثير بشاعه !! 

ملخصه : عمري ما اقتنعت بملكه جمال

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمد

----------


## غسان

ي


> ا حسرتي عليكو ، قله فرنسيات يالمساكين 
> 
> بجوز اختاروها لجمال روحها ، ولا لا غسان



_هوه هيك ..  .. شكله روحها حلوة .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_ي





هوه هيك ..  .. شكله روحها حلوة ..



_


 يعني  هي نكتها حلوه؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ما فهمت عليك ..؟؟؟_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_



ما فهمت عليك ..؟؟؟


_


 :Db465236ff:  بتخوث :Db465236ff:  يعني روحها حلوه يعني بتعرف تنكت مثلا؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_اه ... شكله هيك ..._
_سوالفك ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_



اه ... شكله هيك ...

سوالفك ...


_


 اذا هيك هاي بتنفع لمعاذ القرعان وينك يا معاذ تيجي تشوف مبن بضارب عليك :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

ناس فاضيه بنسبه الي مابعرف مقاييس صعبه مهلكه 

صحيح مش بس جمال الوجه الي بيهتموا فيها 

المتسابقات لهيك مناصب بيعيشوا حياة صعبه اكتر بكتير مما بنعرف 

يسلمو الايادي على الصوره والمعلومات

----------

